# Some Pictures with the 1D X



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

I love this camera! even if all the pictures you see here could be taken with a rebel, this camera makes it thousand times easier.

Cheers!!

Nico


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

one double exposure as well


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

double expure

servo test


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

more servo tests


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

double exposure

servo


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

Iso 12800


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 10, 2012)

and last but not least one taken with the 5d MK ii.
still an awesome camera!

take care guys!!
have a nice weekend

Cheers

Nico


----------



## Viggo (Aug 10, 2012)

nikkito said:


> and last but not least one taken with the 5d MK ii.
> still an awesome camera!
> 
> take care guys!!
> ...



Oh my! That shot is a killer!


----------



## nikkito (Aug 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Oh my! That shot is a killer!




Thank you very much Viggo! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice, crisp how much post processing did you do in lightroom. What lenses did you use? Could you have taken these just as easily with the 5Dmk3 presuming that you have used the mk3?


----------



## Rat (Aug 11, 2012)

The Baker Street station shot is stunning indeed, best of the lot - but the NAZ_2259 forest shot is inspiring. Thank you


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 11, 2012)

I dont often appreciate black and white ( too many people think B+W is wonderful, no matter the content) but that baker street shot is fantastic. Great eye!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 11, 2012)

Was that giant fire perhaps a giant 7D on fire? ;D


----------



## te4o (Aug 11, 2012)

Hut ab, Junge, meisterhaft! Bravo, you deserve this camera by all means!
The cows jump over the screen, the girl under the umbrella, good catch, 12800 is good as well and of course the baker street drama! Fun watching!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2012)

So, got my 1d X in the mail today. And first off, is it worth it over the 5d3? My respons is; LOL!

Second, is it REALLY so that the ONLY button I can assign ISO to, except the one that has ISO written on it is the SET-button?

The reason why I ask is because, man, they placed the ISO-button way to far out on the right, it should have been the EC-button instead! And it's also to small. Why did they do it that way. I almost have to loose the whole grip to adjust ISO... The only bummer so far, the 1d X is frikkin' fantastic! Maaan I missed the 1-series much more than I could remember!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 11, 2012)

Viggo said:


> So, got my 1d X in the mail today. And first off, is it worth it over the 5d3? My respons is; LOL!
> 
> Second, is it REALLY so that the ONLY button I can assign ISO to, except the one that has ISO written on it is the SET-button?
> 
> The reason why I ask is because, man, they placed the ISO-button way to far out on the right, it should have been the EC-button instead! And it's also to small. Why did they do it that way. I almost have to loose the whole grip to adjust ISO... The only bummer so far, the 1d X is frikkin' fantastic! Maaan I missed the 1-series much more than I could remember!



I think it depends on what your shooting. The option of AF point linked spot metering is good enough for me. Also for action, if you want the shutter to not go below anything 1/500 or faster is great. For sports I use this feature. I've used it on the 1D Mark IV. You turn on ISO Safety Shift, then set your minimum shutter speed to 1/500. This way you can turn on auto ISO and STILL shoot with EC. It is an awesome feature. The camera is sort of a mesh between the 5D Mark III and 1D Mark IV. You can also do Multi Expsoure and 12fps just by holding down the shutter button in AI Servo Mode. Not to mention the ultra-detail in shots that the 1D Mark IV can't do. I also checked out the multi-point spot metering feature if you don't like Multi Exposure or HDR. It's a bit different but you can average metering areas into one photo. 

There are features that if you need them, probably does make the camera worth a lot more than the 5D Mark III. I'm not sure double the price, but certainly more than the 1D Mark IV. If you purchased the 1D X, my advice is that you begin to expand your photography and begin to use all of these features. Then it will certainly be worth it. I'd say minus the resolution, it can do everything the 5D Mark III plus. It can also do everything the 1D Mark IV can do, plus.

Where can you try these features? Anywhere. A good example is landscape photography on a cloudy day. Even better, sports or action. Put yourself in situations where you need the advanced features and learn to use them and only then can you really realize what a powerful tool it is. Good luck.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > So, got my 1d X in the mail today. And first off, is it worth it over the 5d3? My respons is; LOL!
> ...




Well, to me it's CERTAINLY worth it. I used to use pretty much all the features and adjust everything always with my previous 1d's, and this is no exception!! Best Canon ever made, and it's not even close, period.

I think this will be the last camera I buy, until it simply falls apart, which by the feel of it, will take a few weeks ;D

And I'm glad I saved both a couple of batteries and the power supply from the 1d3 and 1d4.

If only Reikan will support AFMA soon, I will be very happy!


----------



## smi (Aug 11, 2012)

You can use Reikan in Manual mode for 1D X.. Very easy...


----------



## Viggo (Aug 11, 2012)

smi said:


> You can use Reikan in Manual mode for 1D X.. Very easy...



Really? How? When I connect it, it mists says, unsupported, and won't do anything...


----------



## nikkito (Aug 11, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> Nice, crisp how much post processing did you do in lightroom. What lenses did you use? Could you have taken these just as easily with the 5Dmk3 presuming that you have used the mk3?



Hey Wilmark. Thank you! My postprocess in LR is normally adjusting WB, highlights, shadows, blacks, whites and adding some vignette.

I have used 16-35 L, 70-200 2.8 I L.

I'm guessing with the 5d Mk III could have also been possible. Maybe those pics with the horses could have been more difficult, but saince i havent tried that camera i cannot say for sure. Anyways, all of this pics can be taken with any other Canon camera, is the process, when making the pictures where the 1d X makes the difference.




Rat said:


> The Baker Street station shot is stunning indeed, best of the lot - but the NAZ_2259 forest shot is inspiring. Thank you




I thank you for your comment 
That shot from london was taken with my old friend the 5D Mk II 
The one in the forest is also one photo i like much, the double exposure thing is pretty cool and something i loved from film.



Ryan708 said:


> I dont often appreciate black and white ( too many people think B+W is wonderful, no matter the content) but that baker street shot is fantastic. Great eye!



I agree with you. It seems today that whatever crappy picture you take, if it's in black and white, it's immediately converted into a masterpiece. haha

i normally don't shoot black and white, but i thought it was appropriate for this picture. Thanks a lot Ryan!



bdunbar79 said:


> Was that giant fire perhaps a giant 7D on fire? ;D



Kai from DR was here making his hardcore test. hahah



te4o said:


> Hut ab, Junge, meisterhaft! Bravo, you deserve this camera by all means!
> The cows jump over the screen, the girl under the umbrella, good catch, 12800 is good as well and of course the baker street drama! Fun watching!



Lieber te4o, vielen herzlichen dank!!!
I love the camera  thank you very much for your comment. I'm glad you liked the pictures  


Thank you all


----------



## Tcapp (Aug 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> I love this camera! even if all the pictures you see here could be taken with a rebel, this camera makes it thousand times easier.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> Nico



Your color and contrast is... perfect.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 12, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > I love this camera! even if all the pictures you see here could be taken with a rebel, this camera makes it thousand times easier.
> ...



Thank you very much Timothy!!!


----------



## AdamJ (Aug 12, 2012)

nikkito said:


> more servo tests



Punishing servo test! ;D

Seriously though, nice shots.


----------



## nikkito (Aug 12, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> nikkito said:
> 
> 
> > more servo tests
> ...



hahah i thought that when i uploaded this pics. that was the most difficult shot of them all. hahaaaahahahaaaaaaaa
thank you very much, you made me laugh ;D


----------

